

Xmarks: Alive and Kicking - hiteshiitk
http://blog.xmarks.com/?p=2007

======
fendrak
Xmarks is a prime example of why it's better to be lucky than good sometimes.
Had these guys bothered to ask for money before simply deciding to pull the
plug, they may simply never have raised the necessary funds and gone under
like a ship in the night. Perhaps the only reason they don't have to pull the
plug now is because they decided to throw in the towel too early, generating
loads of buzz and getting their users on board. They tried their best to fail,
and fate would have none of it :)

------
smashing
Does this mean they found a way to sell all that user data?

